# Solved: Permission denied



## Stephen_A (Mar 23, 2006)

To cut a long story short, I need to access a Linux file on a HD. I'm running Ubuntu 8 from a live CD on an IBM Thinkpad. I can explore this Linux HD, but when I attempt to copy and paste this directory, I get the message:

The folder ".mozilla-thunderbird" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.

In terminal, I've the following messages when attempting to copy:



> [email protected]:/media/disk/home/stephen$ cp -r .mozilla-thunderbird /media/IBM_PRELOAD/Setup
> cp: cannot access `.mozilla-thunderbird': Permission denied


With chmod there is: 


> [email protected]:/media/disk/home/stephen$ chmod -R 755 .mozilla-thunderbird -R
> chmod: changing permissions of `.mozilla-thunderbird': Operation not permitted
> chmod: cannot read directory `.mozilla-thunderbird': Permission denied


I've tried looking around and failed to find an answer to this. If anyone can provide any help, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks in advance, 
Stephen.


----------



## Stephen_A (Mar 23, 2006)

I've just found some answers to this and I'll put them here in case anyone else has the same problem. One is the use of 'sudo' as in: 


> sudo cp -r .mozilla-thunderbird /media/IBM_PRELOAD/Setup


Another proposed solution is:

Open a terminal and type

sudo nautilus

enter your password when prompted.

I hope this is of some help to someone.


----------

